# Why do we have a body?



## anotherlife

It looks like we all sense when someone stares at us from behind us, and half of the people have thoughts of "important" meetings with people before they happen to them.  

Some others feel the visitation by people (and animals!) who are dead but they don't know they are dead until later.  

So, it looks like 
1) either our physical bodies are developed out of us to focus on 5 senses at the expence of others, 
2) or that our bodies incorporate us and physical life is a result of this interaction, 
3) or that we are a derivative of our physical bodies and we gradually drift out of them including more than 5 senses, 
4) or ... .  

But then, there are far more people who don't sense anything apart from the 5 senses and adomently deny anything outside the body. 

What's your take?  Are there other possibilities than the above 3?  And the other puzzle is why there are so many adoment deniers.  Are they afraid of something?


----------



## zzzz

Try the butterfly scenario.

Caterpillar = human existence
Cocoon = death state

Butterfly = life after death


----------



## Mr. H.

LOL I thought this was a thread about bodecea.


----------



## mudwhistle

Body or Booty.......


----------



## alan1

anotherlife said:


> It looks like we all sense when someone stares at us from behind us,



Are you staring at my ass?


----------



## skye

We have a body  because with  a body ...living here on earth we can suffer more acutely,feel more ... in a  mental and physical way.

Not so if we are spiritual beings with subtler bodies.

What do I know anyway.


----------



## Mr. H.

Chemistry, physics, and time. Lots of time.


----------



## Connery

As a practical matter to get around in this earth. However, as far as I am concerned a body that eats well, is taken care of and is able to express the thoughts of it's owner through music, art, cooking etc is a body that is blessed many times over...


----------



## Mr. H.

We are... Jocko Homo:

They tell us that 
We lost our tails 
Evolving up 
From little snails 
I say it's all 
Just wind in sails 
Are we not men? 
We are DEVO!


----------



## Politico

Brains don't get around well without something to carry them around.


----------



## Mr. H.

Politico said:


> Brains don't get around well without something to carry them around.



Better a banal than anal cranial.


----------



## MikeK

anotherlife said:


> It looks like we all sense when someone stares at us from behind us, and half of the people have thoughts of "important" meetings with people before they happen to them.
> 
> [...]


Back in the days before cellphones and the various kinds of telephones and other electronic communication (computers, etc.) technology I'd often heard others mention having a _feeling_ their phone was about to ring and it would ring.  These comments always interested me because I quite often experienced that same phenomenon and it happened much too often for it to be simply coincidental.  

Has anyone here had that experience?


----------



## Wiseacre

mudwhistle said:


> Body or Booty.......




And a Merry Christmas to you too!


----------



## Dajjal

skye said:


> We have a body  because with  a body ...living here on earth we can suffer more acutely,feel more ... in a  mental and physical way.
> 
> Not so if we are spiritual beings with subtler bodies.
> 
> What do I know anyway.



I happen to agree with you, from what I have learned from spiritualist mediums, our spirit body does not feel emotion, or pleasure, or pain.

We incarnate to have experiences that force spiritual evolution. When we are in the spirit world between lives there is no such pressure.


----------



## Truthmatters

your senses are far more perceptive than you think.

much of this can be explained by sceince op


----------



## April

Why do we have a body? 
So we can be naughty. 

Seriously...I agree with Skye and Dajjal... I believe that our bodies are more of a vehicle in which the energy that we are, needs, in order to get around and experience life on this planet. 

As far as the other 'puzzle' you ask of...yes, it is out of fear of the unknown in which most don't or will even try to understand...most fear what they can not understand.
Plus, their lives aren't at the spiritual level of awareness as others are, and arn't supposed to experience it yet until a next life in a physical body of some kind. 
I look at Earth as a school (sometimes i wonder if this life is my hell) we will learn all that we are supposed to in so many lives before we reach our final life.................or not. 
I could be absolutely wrong and go with Politico on this, that our brains need something to use to get around...that we are just completely organic and this is it...we die-the end.


----------



## Connery

AngelsNDemons said:


> Why do we have a body?
> So we can be naughty.
> 
> Seriously...I agree with Skye and Dajjal... I believe that our bodies are more of a vehicle in which the energy that we are, needs, in order to get around and experience life on this planet.
> 
> As far as the other 'puzzle' you ask of...yes, it is out of fear of the unknown in which most don't or will even try to understand...most fear what they can not understand.
> Plus, their lives aren't at the spiritual level of awareness as others are, and arn't supposed to experience it yet until a next life in a physical body of some kind.
> I look at Earth as a school (sometimes i wonder if this life is my hell) we will learn all that we are supposed to in so many lives before we reach our final life.................or not.
> I could be absolutely wrong and go with Politico on this, that our brains need something to use to get around...that we are just completely organic and this is it...we die-the end.



The body is  more magnificent than a mere  vehicle, the concept that a thought transmitted through a mental and physical sequence which manifests itself in an action is astounding. The idea that each individual possesses their own unique talents and are able to conceptualize, design, build,  demolish and resurrect far exceeds any "man made" computer or robot. A vehicle to traverse this world is merely one function and  the list is endless we have yet to fulfill our potential as beings on this earth.


----------



## waltky

Granny says is so's we can die...

... an' den go to Heaven...

... an' judge angels.
:grandma:


----------



## lizzie

anotherlife said:


> It
> What's your take? Are there other possibilities than the above 3? And the other puzzle is why there are so many adoment deniers. Are they afraid of something?


 
My take? We have bodies, because there are some things which can only be learned well through pain, and via the sensory and emotional functions.


----------



## percysunshine

Why do we have bodies?

If we did not have bodies, we would not have arms.

If we did not have arms, we would not have fingers.

If we did not have fingers, we could not post messages on USMB.

Therefore, we have bodies so that we can fund USMB and the advertisers.

It is not exactly 'The Matrix'...yet


----------



## Big Black Dog

anotherlife said:


> It looks like we all sense when someone stares at us from behind us, and half of the people have thoughts of "important" meetings with people before they happen to them.
> 
> Some others feel the visitation by people (and animals!) who are dead but they don't know they are dead until later.
> 
> So, it looks like
> 1) either our physical bodies are developed out of us to focus on 5 senses at the expence of others,
> 2) or that our bodies incorporate us and physical life is a result of this interaction,
> 3) or that we are a derivative of our physical bodies and we gradually drift out of them including more than 5 senses,
> 4) or ... .
> 
> But then, there are far more people who don't sense anything apart from the 5 senses and adomently deny anything outside the body.
> 
> What's your take?  Are there other possibilities than the above 3?  And the other puzzle is why there are so many adoment deniers.  Are they afraid of something?



I always get a full feeling deep within my bowls just moments before I pass gas.  Always have...  Can't explain it.


----------



## percysunshine

PV=nRT


----------



## MikeK

Truthmatters said:


> your senses are far more perceptive than you think.
> 
> much of this can be explained by sceince op


I agree.

My far out theory about the ringing telephone phenomenon I described above is it somehow involves transmission of electrical impulses at a range and frequency which is far above our present level of understanding.  What we do know is thought waves are electrical energy which is detectable and measurable to some degree and at some presently limited distance.  And I have no doubt that those waves are decipherable and may be transmitted and received.  

In brief, my theory is the ringing telephone phenomenon is a primitive example of intelligible thought waves captured by, amplified, and transmitted via the energized telephone network.


----------



## MikeK

Big Black Dog said:


> I always get a full feeling deep within my bowls just moments before I pass gas.  Always have...  Can't explain it.


Interesting.

If you ever experience that feeling in your bowels right before someone else passes gas please bring it to our attention.


----------



## Dabs

Politico said:


> Brains don't get around well without something to carry them around.



Yeah...but......what about the people who have no brains?? ~LoL~


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Heat, minerals, chemicals and billions of years.
And here we are.
 In my opinion, a more fascinating question is why does mankind constantly and consistently do what is against his/her ownbest interest. Both individually and especially collectively. It is as if there is a "super-gene" built in us that looks out for the betterment of our species as a whole that drives us to our own destruction to prevent catastrophic overpopulation.


----------



## percysunshine

Only a person with a body could zen the question 'Why do we have a body?'


----------



## uscitizen

We have a body because that is all we have.


----------



## percysunshine

uscitizen said:


> We have a body because that is all we have.



We also have a pair of glasses and a sharp dress suit.

Please tell me you are not wearing pumps....


----------



## editec

> Why do we have a body?



I mostly use mine to carry my head around.

Its rather high maintanance and I'd jettison it if I could find superior equipment for the task.


----------



## Sunshine

anotherlife said:


> It looks like we all sense when someone stares at us from behind us, and half of the people have thoughts of "important" meetings with people before they happen to them.
> 
> Some others feel the visitation by people (and animals!) who are dead but they don't know they are dead until later.
> 
> So, it looks like
> 1) either our physical bodies are developed out of us to focus on 5 senses at the expence of others,
> 2) or that our bodies incorporate us and physical life is a result of this interaction,
> 3) or that we are a derivative of our physical bodies and we gradually drift out of them including more than 5 senses,
> 4) or ... .
> 
> But then, there are far more people who don't sense anything apart from the 5 senses and adomently deny anything outside the body.
> 
> What's your take?  Are there other possibilities than the above 3?  And the other puzzle is why there are so many adoment deniers.  Are they afraid of something?




What makes you think we actually have bodies?  After all to some forms of energy we are opaque.  







Adoment?  Don't you mean adamant?  I guess having a body and a brain are not a given.


----------



## Sarah G

Do we have bodies?

or

Is it all an illusion..



> Is Life an Illusion?
> 
> 
> by Arya Bhushan
> 
> For long we have heard that life is an illusion. All the epics mention this world is nothing but 'Maya' (the Hindi equivalent of the word Illusion). From the dictionary, we understand that illusion is a deception or a misleading perception of reality. Then, is this life and the world we see all unreal? But how can this be true? How can we believe that the people and the things we see and which appear so real are not there? Our first reaction is that only what we see is real. But then what about the blind man? Are not things real to him? No, the blind man believes that what he hears only is real.
> 
> Is Life an Illusion? by Arya Bhushan


----------



## percysunshine

Sunshine said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like we all sense when someone stares at us from behind us, and half of the people have thoughts of "important" meetings with people before they happen to them.
> 
> Some others feel the visitation by people (and animals!) who are dead but they don't know they are dead until later.
> 
> So, it looks like
> 1) either our physical bodies are developed out of us to focus on 5 senses at the expence of others,
> 2) or that our bodies incorporate us and physical life is a result of this interaction,
> 3) or that we are a derivative of our physical bodies and we gradually drift out of them including more than 5 senses,
> 4) or ... .
> 
> But then, there are far more people who don't sense anything apart from the 5 senses and adomently deny anything outside the body.
> 
> What's your take?  Are there other possibilities than the above 3?  And the other puzzle is why there are so many adoment deniers.  Are they afraid of something?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What makes you think we actually have bodies?  After all to some forms of energy we are opaque.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adoment?  Don't you mean adamant?  I guess having a body and a brain are not a given.
Click to expand...



I knew uscitizen was wearing pumps...I just knew...


.


----------



## Dajjal

Sarah G said:


> Do we have bodies?
> 
> or
> 
> Is it all an illusion..



Yes! it is all an illusion. We are energy that formed itself into atoms, that make up our bodies. But all matter can be converted back into energy.

The illusion is how we perceive ourselves. But it is a pretty convincing illusion. If we get hit on the head with a brick it hurts like hell. But that is only electrical signals being sent to our brains, and some yogis can overcome the illusion of pain.

In fact if the laws of physics like nuclear forces and gravity were altered slightly we would be able to walk through walls.


----------



## waltky

Uncle Ferd says...

... `cause it'd be pretty hard to get through this world...

... without one.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

skye said:


> We have a body  because with  a body ...living here on earth we can suffer more acutely,feel more ... in a  mental and physical way.
> 
> Not so if we are spiritual beings with subtler bodies.
> 
> What do I know anyway.



What do any of us know?  Nothing, that's what.  We only guess and imagine...and hope.


----------



## MaryL

Raise hands here: Anyone get a choice in the matter? Your consciousness arises from your body. YOU are your "body". Sorry kid, drink to much wine, you find out how quick self awareness is linked to the corporeal. Anyone with epilepsy, schizophrenia, or any other health issue  can effect the mind knows the body IS the mind, not apart from IT. What happens when the body dies? I cringe to say.


----------

